# Problema uso do Captive NTFS

## doraimom

Olá. Eu estou tendo um problema ao usar o captive e gostaria de saber se alguém sabe como solucioná-lo.

Eu baixei e instalei o captive no computador. Inicialmente deu um problema de LUFS, mas após a instalação do kernel-headers ele instalou corretamente.

FEita a instalação eu inicializei o programa com :

captive-install acquire.

Este comando serve para inicializar o programa, adquirir as bibliotecas e executaveis necessários para sua utilização, entre outras coisas. O programa conseguiu com sucesso todos os arquivos necessários no meu Linux, na minha partição Windows ou na internet baixando um pedaço do windows service pack 1. Tudo certo e conforme previsto na documentação até aqui.

Em seguinda, só nos resta montar a partição.

root@cpu /# mount -t captive-ntfs /dev/hda1 /windows/

Captive NTFS v1.1.5. Check a new version at: http://www.jankratochvil.net/

root@cpu /# cd /windows/

root@cpu /windows# ls

ls: .: Manipulador de arquivo NFS corrompido

Como podem ver acima, a partição windows NTFS foi montada sem problemas. Só ocorreu um problema quando eu dei o ls e tentei ver o conteúdo da partição. Fala de erro no manipulador NFS.

Bom, é aí que travei e não encontrei documentação para resolver o problema. Se alguém puder ajudar, agradeço desde já. Obrigado.

EDITADO: Tirar essas cores e bold  :Cool: 

----------

## kilimanjaru

e o dmesg o que mostra?

----------

## doraimom

não sei o que é isso.

----------

## kilimanjaru

Faz assim ... logo a seguir de efectuares os passos que descreveste e obtiveres o erro, escreve an consola:

```

dmesg|tail -n20

```

E depois faz o copy paste para aqui sff.

----------

## doraimom

AMIGO, CONSEGUI FAZER O CAPTIVE FUNCIONAR !!!!! A única coisa que fiz foi instalar o kernel-source. Montei a partição, dei um LS para aparecer o erro e fazer os passos que pediu... Mas o LS funcionou !!! Consegui criar uma pasta na partição Windows, tudo perfeito !!!! 

Me parece que além de instalar o Kernel-header, você também tem de instalar o kernel-source, senão não funciona. 

Bom, fica aí o aviso para quem for usar o captive e meu agredecimento pela atenção.

Valeu.

----------

## xef

Instalei ontem o captive-ntfs mas deu erro ao aceder ao filesystem. Depois experimentei criar uma partição de apenas 50GB para testar e aí já funcionou...

Gostava de saber qual será o tamanho maximo que podemos usar para a partição?

Vou testar agora com uma de 100GB

----------

## doraimom

Amigo, já entrei em vários forums e olhei muita coisa na página do captive e não vi em nenhum lugar falando de limitação no uso do captive em relação ao tamanho do HD. Desde que você tenha uma partição NTFS, o captive TEM de ser capaz de te dar acesso a ela. A função dele é só lhe dar esse acesso. Você pode verificar na página do projeto, mas o erro que você teve deve ter sido ocasionado por outra coisa e não por uma limitação do produto. Caso o HD seja novo e sem nada importante formata ele aí no tamanho original e não somente em 50 GB e testa de novo. É para funcionar.

----------

## xef

Tentei 100, 80, 160 e 50, apenas no 50 não deu problemas

Edit: para me certificar que não é problema de hardware agora formatei em ext2 e funcionou correctamente... parece que vou ter que dividir em partições de 50GB   :Mad: 

----------

## doraimom

AMigo, a página do projeto é a seguinte:

http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/

Eu entrei nele e, novamente, não há nada lá que eu tenha visto falando de limitação no tamanho da partição. E de todo jeito não era para ter mesmo. Limitação em um filesystem é devido ao próprio filesystem, ou seja, se houvesse algum problema você não teria sido capaz de criar uma partição NTFS deste tamnho. 

A única coisa que o programa faz é te dar ferramentas que sejam capazes de interpretar o que está em uma partição NTFS e escrever nela. 

Recomendo que verifique se o kernel-headers e o kernel-source específicos para a versão do seu kernel estão instalados. Após a instalação de ambos eu não tive mais nenhum problema no uso do captive até hoje. 

Se isso tudo estiver instalado, eu realmente não sei de mais nenhuma dica para te dar. Se souber de alguma novidade poste ela aqui. Flw

----------

## xef

Instalo o kernel pela source por isso tenho a source no lugar.

De qualquer forma parece que afinal é alguma coisa com as comunicações com a caixa usb do disco... O ext2 funcionou mas não demorou muito tempo até o sistema de ficheiros ficar corrupto...

Vou ver se encontro alguma coisa sobre a minha caixa ou se actualizar o kernel resolve.

----------

